# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Save NZ frogs  stop the mining!

## Frog News

*EDGE Blog (Zoological Society of London, UK) May 7th, 2010 06:41 AM: Save NZ frogs  stop the mining!*

Two of the highest priority EDGE amphibian species are under imminent threat of extinction from mining, as the New Zealand Government proposes to remove protection from conservation land.Archey’s frog (Leiopelma archeyi) and Hochstetter’s frog (L. hochstetteri) are prehistoric amphibians which have survived mass extinctions and represent half of New Zealand’s native amphibian fauna, but are [...]
*Full Blog Article*

----------

